# 20 lb Propane weed torch Regulator add-on?



## gunner66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a weed torch with hose for a 20 lb propane tank.
Most of the common ~$40 ones do not have an inline regulator, but they are highly recommended for safety and I'd rather have a regulator. 

The ones with a regulator are usually professional roofing etc ones and cost like $150+


https://www.amazon.com/Red-Dragon-RT-Combo-Roofing/dp/B00004Z2FL










Sievert DS2945 TurboRoofer Detail Kit


Ideal for flashings and small detail work.



www.bigrocksupply.com






https://www.amazon.com/Goss-KP-414M-H-Propane-Roofing-Heating/dp/B006QW98H2



This one has a regulator but it doesn't have a trigger. 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Weed-Dragon-VT2-23C-Weed-Dragon-Garden-Torch-Kit/6435919


I want a trigger so I can quickly give it full gas when needed and keep it idle without having to manually twist the knob.

So I was thinking to just buy one of the $40 ones and add a regulator. 

I might get one like this with the smaller head 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kapsco-Moto-BURN-666-24-in-Portable-Propane-Torch-Kit-with-3x-Nozzles/142885530


because I watched videos of the larger head ones and the flame is too big for what I want to do and thus a waste of gas and a bit less safe. BTW I'll be %100 safe with this, always keep a garden hose right there and a fire extinguisher and hose down the area after burning and keep an eye on it for at least 15 minutes, and will only be burning weeds in rock beds and sidewalk cracks etc, not burning weeds along a chain fence or a brush pile or something like that.


It might be easier to get like a 6 ft hose with included regulator like this:


https://www.amazon.com/GasSaf-Regulator-Universal-Replacement-Stainless/dp/B07RFBM7CT/ref=asc_df_B07RFBM7CT/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=366335873419&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16691540474647949699&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9004018&hvtargid=pla-857921057727&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=79035349831&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=366335873419&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16691540474647949699&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9004018&hvtargid=pla-857921057727



This one is just 4 feet and I think I want 6 feet 








GASONE 4 ft. 0 PSI to 20 PSI High Pressure Propane Regulator and Hose with Propane Orifice 2109+50105 - The Home Depot


Specifications: propane orifice: Material: Brass Fitting: Propane Orifice Connector Brass Tube Fitting 3/8 in. Flare x 1/8 in. MNPT Propane Regulator. Product Length: 4 ft. (48 in.) Product Weight: 1 lb. Inlet: 3/8 Flare Fitting Male QCC (ACME) Outlet: 5/8 in. 18 UNF Pressure: High Pressure 0...



www.homedepot.com




but just noting that some are 20 psi and some are 30 psi.

I guess just 20 psi would be plenty of gas allowed but maybe 20 psi is trying to hold back more pressure than a 30 psi and thus more likely to break or fail as a regulator? Any idea is 20 psi would hinder the flow of gas to the torch?


And also, should the female thread at the end of these hoses with included regulator fit the torch wand properly? 

These are 8ft and maybe too long to walk around with without annoying slack, but maybe I can coil it up and tape it shorter since it's a good deal and free shipping and home depot has easy return if needed. 








GASONE 8 ft. Steel Braided Propane Regulator and Hose 2107-08 - The Home Depot


Maxing out at 80,000 BTU, this 8 ft. low pressure propane regulator is fiber reinforced to ensure quality performance. The hose is the perfect fit for a wide variety of grills, fire pit tables, and other



www.homedepot.com












GASONE 8 ft. 0 PSI to 20 PSI High Pressure Propane Regulator and Hose 2109-08 - The Home Depot


This Regulator and Hose 0 psi to 20 psi adjustable output is must have item for your propane burners, Turkey fryers, heaters, smokers and all other propane appliances. Easy to use and good for secure gas flow, No gas leak, Simply connect and go, Extremely reliable. 0 psi to 20 psi.



www.homedepot.com





any suggestions? thanks
mostly wondering if the fittings should fit and what psi it should be.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You are over thinking it. I have this from home depot. Works great.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have one without a regulator. The control knob allows for regulating flow. No problem.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> You are over thinking it. I have this from home depot. Works great.
> 
> View attachment 649660


Which type of bottle are you using? A lot of weed eater don't work on the new bottles.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

New style 20 lb tank, bought the torch less than 2 yrs ago. 

If you open the vavle on the tank, and the valve on the handle ... you get a serious flame. Turning down the tank valve controls the flame very well.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> New style 20 lb tank, bought the torch less than 2 yrs ago.
> 
> If you open the vavle on the tank, and the valve on the handle ... you get a serious flame. Turning down the tank valve controls the flame very well.


Guess the newer torches are made different. Don't believe the older one I have works. To much gas flow and shuts off the internal valve.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Turn the tank valve down to about 25% open.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Randy Bush said:


> Which type of bottle are you using? A lot of weed eater don't work on the new bottles.


Why not? The OPD on the tank will accept newer female couplings or male internal threaded couplings. Mine is older and screws right into the tank OPD valve.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

You do not need the regulator. If you are afraid of the torch you should not buy one.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> Why not? The OPD on the tank will accept newer female couplings or male internal threaded couplings. Mine is older and screws right into the tank OPD valve.


Mine screws right in too, curiosity got the best of me so had to go out and check it out. Flat does not operate right on the new OPD bottle. Not enough gas flow. Will light and lower flame , but you can hear it run out of gas One of the safety feasures of the OPD valve , if you have a broken line it shuts down.


----------



## gunner66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Pretty sure I have the newer tanks



Half-fast eddie said:


> New style 20 lb tank, bought the torch less than 2 yrs ago.
> 
> If you open the vavle on the tank, and the valve on the handle ... you get a serious flame. Turning down the tank valve controls the flame very well.


 you might be opening the tank too fast. I never knew this until watching torching videos recently a few mentioned you're supposed to open the tank very slowly, or it'll trip an internal safety valve which prevents it from blowing all the gas out in case the main opening fails. I think this is why I went to grill some food many times and thought it was a clogged regulator, and had to wait like 20 mins for it to reset but was thinking there was moisture in the line or something. We always turn both the tank and burners off in between use. 


I know most torches don't have a regulator but I think every BBQ does. It's just an extra safety step that prevents too much gas flowing out. So I'm baffled why they don't add them to torches. 

I'm excited to kill weeds in rocks and gravel without using chemicals. Also doing shou sugi ban i.e torching plain non chemical pine or cedar raised garden beds or trellises helps protect them a bit better plus tung oil on ground contact parts but it's pricey so only using on ground contact parts of trellis posts.


----------



## gunner66 (Jan 3, 2017)

a BBQ burner also regulates gas flow with the front dial, but they still add a regulator for safety.

I should be able to just get one of those $15 home depot hoses with regulator and connect the torch's hose directly to that. 

I like the torches that have a grip like this 








Flame King 340,000 BTU Propane Torch Self Igniting with Turbo Blast Trigger and Flow Valve-YSNAX1-078 - The Home Depot


The AX1-078 Propane Torch Burner by Flame King is perfect for many different uses; melting snow and ice, removing parking lot markings, paint removal, thawing frozen pipes and equipment, melting tar and



www.homedepot.com




Not the kind like this








 Flame King 500,000 BTU Propane Torch Kit Heavy Duty Weed Burner-PQ-5000T - The Home Depot


The Flame King 5000T Propane Torch Burner is perfect for many different uses, melting snow and ice, removing parking lot markings, paint removal, thawing frozen pipes and equipment, melting tar and asphalt,



www.homedepot.com




because with the grip, you can one handed trigger or not while carrying the tank in the other. But the one I linked with grip is 340,000 BTU and I think I actually want 500,000 BTU, so I'll check if I can find 500,000 BTU with grip. I read the 340,000 doesn't burn weeds all that fast which is hard to believe but I do want it to go quickly. I did see in youtube you only have to basically wilt the weeds, not turn them to ash but I think I want the most powerful one. 
Also will be doing shou sugi ban, non chemical wood torching to help protect it from elements and use as trellises and ground contact pine or cedar knowing it'll rot out in some years but good for gardens no chemicals and pine is sorta cheap. Cedar for trellis posts only since it lasts longer and the tops can be pine and few coats Tung oil on the ground contact of cedar posts.


----------

